# Noch Beta Keys zu "verlosen"



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

So wie Versprochen, hatte ich ja gestern angekündigt, vergebe ich noch Beta Keys.

Damit es nicht ganz so einfach wird, und wir alle was davon haben, müsst ihr euch die Verdienen.


Ich Schreibe hiermit einen "42 Stunden Contest"  aus. Schickt mir Artworks, Geschichten Comics. Egal ob Gruselig Lustig oder Traurig.

Allerdings muss sich euer "Meisterstück" um die Rassen die jetzt zum Release in Warhammer implementiert sind Drehen.

Es ist nicht Wichtig das sich die Geschichte/Bild what ever um Warhammer dreht, es muss sich nur um eine ( oder mehrere) der Rassen handeln die im Moment im Spiel sind. 

Ihr könnt eure Werke hier im Post anhängen oder eine PM Schreiben. Die Keys kommen dann auch Per PM noch vor der öffnung der Beta Server zu euch.

Die besten bekommen einen Key und werden von mir soweit möglich und erlaubt veröffentlicht. Einsendeschluss ist Sonntag 12Uhr.


( Das Spiel wurde den Admins vorgelegt und Erlaubt)


----------



## Ineluki-OA (5. September 2008)

Schöne Idee obwohl ich schon genug hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (5. September 2008)

Gabs nicht ne Seite die 50k Keys verschenkt quasi? viel erfolg dir.^^


----------



## Tuplow5156 (5. September 2008)

Gibt es immernoch aber lassen wir ihn doch den Spaß. Auch 50.000 ist eine Begrenzte Zahl und vielleicht braucht der eine oder andere am Sonntag noch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Somit finde ich es gut was er macht...


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2008)

Erlaubt schon - aber bitte nutze nur den PN-Verkehr, nicht per Email. :-)


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

Spam Pm und bettel PM ohne Ende, aber bissl was für nen Key tun will keiner...


tztztzt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (5. September 2008)

Naja.. Als ich damals meine Fangeschichte geschrieben hatte, zur 2. beta phase, war der "Key" ja auch noch was wert ;-)


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

Stimmt auch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ganzen Bettler bekommen trotzdem nix, vorher lass ich sie verfallen.


----------



## Sin (5. September 2008)

So damit der Thread n bisl bunter wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab versucht mit mehreren Ebenen und Filtern zu arbeiten um die Umgebung optisch ansprechender zu machen.
Das ganze soll sich im RvR abspielen, hoffe das kommt halbwegs rüber.


----------



## ersoichso (5. September 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Hab versucht mit mehreren Ebenen und Filtern zu arbeiten um die Umgebung optisch ansprechender zu machen.
> Das ganze soll sich im RvR abspielen, hoffe das kommt halbwegs rüber.



made my day xD


----------



## Nimmi1337 (5. September 2008)

was sol ich sagen ? ihr gebt jeden scheisshaufen beta kays aber die leute die erfolgreich in wow sind und warhammer an ihre gränzen treiben könen sehen seit monaten kein kay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


dazu sage ich nur... afk weine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (5. September 2008)

Gib den Betakey Sin, er kann wenigstens was damit anfangen, zb nach der Charerstellung fragen wo denn nun der nächste Druidenlehrer ist oder dergleichen ^^


----------



## FieserFiesling (5. September 2008)

nimmi, wenn du mir erklaerst, was es bringt, gut in wow zu sein, wenn man n beta-key haben will, kriegst du einen von mir =)


----------



## Nimmi1337 (5. September 2008)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> nimmi, wenn du mir erklaerst, was es bringt, gut in wow zu sein, wenn man n beta-key haben will, kriegst du einen von mir =)



die leute von wow arbeiten mit den progilden in wow zusammen um zugucken ob alles leuft zu gucken ob alles leuft wie es sol du kanst mir nicht sagen das die ganzen leute die da ein kay haben total ausrasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber anscheins will goa das ihr neues mmo so erfolgreicht wird wie AoC aka garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FieserFiesling (5. September 2008)

alter...ich versteh nicht ein wort von dem, was du da geschrieben hast...


----------



## Tuplow5156 (5. September 2008)

Nimmi1337 schrieb:


> die leute von wow arbeiten mit den progilden in wow zusammen um zugucken ob alles leuft zu gucken ob alles leuft wie es sol du kanst mir nicht sagen das die ganzen leute die da ein kay haben total ausrasten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und ich seh das du ziemlichen driss geschrieben hast. Außerdem solltest du erstmal deine Posts durchlesen bevor du sie postest denn daraus soll man erstmal schlau werden...


----------



## HGVermillion (5. September 2008)

Er will damit sagen das die Elitegilden anderer Spiele ala Nihilum und SKGaming quasi ein Anrecht darauf haben einen Betakey zu bekommen, da nur sie das Speil wirklich gut testen können. 
Welche ahnung haben Casuals denn bitte schon davon ein Spiel zu balancen.


Ungefähr das hat er gemeint.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (5. September 2008)

Wenn das heißt das das so Leute wie Nimmi sind kann ich gut darauf verzichten *g*


----------



## Nimmi1337 (5. September 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> Und ich seh das du ziemlichen driss geschrieben hast. Außerdem solltest du erstmal deine Posts durchlesen bevor du sie postest denn daraus soll man erstmal schlau werden...



1. leute die viel mmo erfahrung haben können helfen das spiel zu verbessern 
2. leute mit hohem spielskill könen helfen die klassen zu optimiren °_° ( lol ich drehe mich mit den pfeiltasten mein char ist scheisse macht in besser) sowas ist noneed
3.leute die zuviel zeit haben können mehr spielen könen mehr beitragen zur optimirung von warhammer


da ich total im arsch bin und schon bischen was getrunken habe geht das nicht mehr so gut sorry -.-


----------



## FieserFiesling (5. September 2008)

danke dir vermillion...aber da ich selber casual bin, kriegt er jetzt keinen key mehr =)


----------



## Nimmi1337 (5. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Er will damit sagen das die Elitegilden anderer Spiele ala Nihilum und SKGaming quasi ein Anrecht darauf haben einen Betakey zu bekommen, da nur sie das Speil wirklich gut testen können.
> Welche ahnung haben Casuals denn bitte schon davon ein Spiel zu balancen.
> 
> 
> Ungefähr das hat er gemeint.



du sprichst das aus was ich sagen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (5. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Er will damit sagen das die Elitegilden anderer Spiele ala Nihilum und SKGaming quasi ein Anrecht darauf haben einen Betakey zu bekommen, da nur sie das Speil wirklich gut testen können.
> Welche ahnung haben Casuals denn bitte schon davon ein Spiel zu balancen.
> 
> 
> Ungefähr das hat er gemeint.



Durch das etwas hochscrollen und der Signatur zu beurteilen.... naja lassen wir das.

Warum soll man nicht davon ausgehen das sie einen bekommen haben aber was bringt es ihnen? Seine Aussage ist wie ich schon vorher geschrieben hab absoluter Blödsinn. Warum? Weil lieber 50.000 Meinungen erfragt werden als eine Hand voll. Das Spiel wurde für etliche Spieler entwickelt und nennt sich ein MMO, da richtet man sich nicht an ein paar Schweden die zuviel Zeit haben.


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

Bitte Leut, nicht in diesem Threat ja...

Btw: Verlose ich mehr als 1. Aktuell sind 4-5 Keys in der Verlosung. Mit etwas Glück kommen noch welche dazu.

Also Hop es lohnt sich.

@ Sin löl das ding gefällt mir *g*


----------



## Nimmi1337 (5. September 2008)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> danke dir vermillion...aber da ich selber casual bin, kriegt er jetzt keinen key mehr =)



ich will auch garkeinen von dir ich will das die leute von GOA mit bekommen das leute von DAOC und WOW zu warhammer kommen werden weil wie zb das arena system von wow mehr als lächerlich ist und die es nicht auf die reine bekommen da was gegen zumachen ich will nicht das leute in inis gehen sind gear farmen und 50-0 aus ein bg kommen zb und wen sie nicht wollen das es so ne scheisse wird wie AOC dan sollen sie kays an leute rausgeben die wissen wo die stärken und schwächen in solchen spielen sind -.-

ich versteh nicht warum man die kay duch bilder und lieder und so ne scheisse verlossen mus jeder hat was davon wen das spiel top wirt und kein spiel für 3 monate  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

Leut der Threat is für die Verlosung: Bitte Tragt euer Gedöhns wo anders aus.

Btw glaube ich, das es meine Sache ist wie oder an wen ich meine Keys vergebe.


----------



## Ghymalen (5. September 2008)

Muss eh noch die Geschichte meines kleinen Zwerg niederschreiben. Glaub ich setz mich morgen einfach mal hin, schreib die nieder und schick sie dir  kann ja nicht schaden ;-)   aber nicht zuviel erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmi1337 (5. September 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> Durch das etwas hochscrollen und der Signatur zu beurteilen.... naja lassen wir das.
> 
> Warum soll man nicht davon ausgehen das sie einen bekommen haben aber was bringt es ihnen? Seine Aussage ist wie ich schon vorher geschrieben hab absoluter Blödsinn. Warum? Weil lieber 50.000 Meinungen erfragt werden als eine Hand voll. Das Spiel wurde für etliche Spieler entwickelt und nennt sich ein MMO, da richtet man sich nicht an ein paar Schweden die zuviel Zeit haben.



weil von den 500000 spieler 300000 leute sind die nur am rumgimpen sind die anderen 200000 sind dan die die afk in einer hauptstad stehen und warten das was neues geht ich verstehe auch das es den 300000 leuten spass machen sol aber mus man deswegen die 200000 leute in die ecke stellen ? goa will das den leuten das spiel spaß macht und das werden sie nicht schafen wen sie sone scheisse wie anti combos gegen mansche teams schaffen

es sol einfach ein ausgeglichenen spiel werden wie daoc am anfang die "noobs" klopen sich am wall und die stamm gruppen machen ihr eingenes ding aber das geht nur wen jeder char ausgeglichen ist und nicht wie früher hi @ wilder ich mache 3 hits stoffi down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich will jetzt hir auch nicht weiter schreiben vielspass beim bildermalen und lieder schreiben <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Nimmi1337 schrieb:


> was sol ich sagen ? ihr gebt jeden scheisshaufen beta kays aber die leute die erfolgreich in wow sind und warhammer an ihre gränzen treiben könen sehen seit monaten kein kay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Treib doch mal deine Rechtschreibung an deine Grenzen, dann bekommst vielleicht auch einen Key, ja? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (5. September 2008)

mist, nun hab ich den RP Thread schon gepostet, sonst hätt ich dir das gesendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal im Ernst, ich hab ja nen Key udn wünsch allen anderen, ernsthaften Versuchen hierbei viel Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (5. September 2008)

Nimmi1337 schrieb:


> weil von den 500000 spieler 300000 leute sind die nur am rumgimpen sind die anderen 200000 sind dan die die afk in einer hauptstad stehen und warten das was neues geht ich verstehe auch das es den 300000 leuten spass machen sol aber mus man deswegen die 200000 leute in die ecke stellen ? goa will das den leuten das spiel spaß macht und das werden sie nicht schafen wen sie sone scheisse wie anti combos gegen mansche teams schaffen
> 
> es sol einfach ein ausgeglichenen spiel werden wie daoc am anfang die "noobs" klopen sich am wall und die stamm gruppen machen ihr eingenes ding aber das geht nur wen jeder char ausgeglichen ist und nicht wie früher hi @ wilder ich mache 3 hits stoffi down
> 
> ...



1.) Gewöhne dir mal bitte an Satzzeichen zu setzen. Bei dir weiß man net wo der eine Satz aufhört und der andere anfängt.
2.) Schlaf deinen Rausch aus oder nimm nochmal nen paar Stunden Deutsch Nachhilfe; Von der Grammatik kriegt man ja Augenkrebs.
3.) Selbst wenn ich mir Punkt 1 und Punkt 2 dazu denke, ergibt dein Text für mich keinen Sinn.
4.) Ich wollt noch irgendwas schreiben, hab´s aber vergessen...


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

Ich frag mich warum ihr es nicht mal sien lassen könnt. Euren Bullshit will niemand lesen, selbst hier in nem Threat der ein wenig community Arbeit/Spass und Hilfe sein soll müsst ihr eure nudel vergleiche austragen.


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (5. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum ihr es nicht mal sien lassen könnt. Euren Bullshit will niemand lesen, selbst hier in nem Threat der ein wenig community Arbeit/Spass und Hilfe sein soll müsst ihr eure nudel vergleiche austragen.



Das dürfte bei mir nen Problem werden, denn ich bin weiblich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

Noch schlimmer, ne frau die meint das sie ne Nudel hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (5. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer, ne frau die meint das sie ne Nudel hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haha owned.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (5. September 2008)

Gut gut, um deinen Kindergeburtstag hier zu unterstützen, werde ich jetzt auch was malen....gib mir 5 min


----------



## texus19 (5. September 2008)

Das ist viel zu viel Mühe für einen Beta key die werden dir jetzt schon nachgeschmiessem wer will da extra sich so bemühen um dich ein bissel zu befriedigen?

MfG Texus


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

Ähm bitte ? mich befriedigen ?

Schon interessant, man versucht mal was anderes zu machen, bissl Abwechslung zu bieten und dabei noch den 1 oder anderen Key zu vergeben.

Dafür wirft man dir solche Dinge vor...

Nur zur info, ich  hab gestern schon 10 keys verschenkt (noch bevor die neue 50k welle kam und die dinger was wert waren) , und ja es hat mich befriedigt.


----------



## texus19 (5. September 2008)

Hmm ich sag nichts mehr soll ja jeder das tun was er will...... aber mal ne Frage wie bist du an so viele gekommen? Bei 52 Gewinnspielen mitgemacht????

MfG Texus


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

Is doch völlig hupe woher ich Sie hab.

Wichtig ist: Sie sind legal, original und ich verscherbel sie nicht bei Ebay wie andere, sondern vergebe sie in unserer community. Nur mit dem unterschied das ich net jedem dahergelaufenen 5 min accountler ein in rachen werfe, sondern dachte die community tut gern ne spassige Kleinigkeit dafür.

Aber da hab ich mich wohl geschnitten.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (5. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Is doch völlig hupe woher ich Sie hab.
> 
> Wichtig ist: Sie sind legal, original und ich verscherbel sie nicht bei Ebay wie andere, sondern vergebe sie in unserer community. Nur mit dem unterschied das ich net jedem dahergelaufenen 5 min accountler ein in rachen werfe, sondern dachte die community tut gern ne spassige Kleinigkeit dafür.
> 
> Aber da hab ich mich wohl geschnitten.


Nett gemeint, is auch ne tolle Aktion von dir.
Nur leider kommt man aber mitlerweile zu leicht an einen Key ran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## texus19 (5. September 2008)

Hmm kk göhn ich dir den Spass... Kanns auch was nicht selber gemalenes sein?


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

wie schon gesagt, is es egal WAS es ist, solange es mit den Rassen in WAR zutun hat.


----------



## Yldrasson (5. September 2008)

So, dann möchte ich mal mein Manga-Gekritzel zur Teilnahme einreichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein junger Hochelf (dem bisschen Kleidung nach, das man sieht, wahrscheinlich noch auf Level 1^^)

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Havamal (5. September 2008)

was will den Nihillum in W.A.R? Karl Franz first kill und dann gibs nix mehr zum killen!


----------



## texus19 (5. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## texus19 (5. September 2008)

Hmmm super s...... Gamespy zeichen......


----------



## texus19 (5. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist Langweilig sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

ich find den geil löl


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (5. September 2008)

[attachment=4631ie_Wa_h...arhammer.JPG]

So, hat zwar länger gedauert als 5 min, weil ich mich wieder verkünstelt hab. Net wundern warum das so "kindlich" aussieht...Paint is schrott und mit der Maus zeichnen sowieso.

Ich nenne es: Die Wa(h)rheit von Warhammer


----------



## texus19 (5. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warhammer rulez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## texus19 (5. September 2008)

Geht auf diese wharhamerchen seite gibt extrem geile comics!!!!

www.warhammerchen.de


----------



## Gocu (5. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Er will damit sagen das die Elitegilden anderer Spiele ala Nihilum und SKGaming quasi ein Anrecht darauf haben einen Betakey zu bekommen, da nur sie das Speil wirklich gut testen können.
> Welche ahnung haben Casuals denn bitte schon davon ein Spiel zu balancen.
> 
> 
> Ungefähr das hat er gemeint.



Genau sowas meinte er, aber er meinte auch entweder die "Pro's" aus WoW testen WAR "vernünftig" an und es kann so erfolgreich werden wie WoW und wenn nicht endet es wie AoC (seiner Meinung nach)


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

Für den Link vergess ich dein vorigen POst =) Dank Dir


----------



## texus19 (5. September 2008)

Wuhu meine Schuld ist beglichen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Besten fand ich den mitm mr T^^


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (5. September 2008)

Also ehrlich mal Leute!!! 
Da macht sich einer die Mühe und macht sich mal Mühe!
Und was macht ihr? WHINEN!!!
Mensch, wenn das hier jetzt schon ne Site für unter 8 jährige ist, geh ich whinen...
Meine Zeichnung:


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (5. September 2008)

Und das is ja wohl nen Key wert was?^^


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

sehen wir am sonntag =)


----------



## texus19 (5. September 2008)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Also ehrlich mal Leute!!!
> Da macht sich einer die Mühe und macht sich mal Mühe!
> Und was macht ihr? WHINEN!!!
> Mensch, wenn das hier jetzt schon ne Site für unter 8 jährige ist, geh ich whinen...
> Meine Zeichnung:



Deine Zeichnung sieht aus wie von nem 8 jährigen kleiner......


----------



## Yldrasson (5. September 2008)

Bilder von 8 Jährigen?
Kann ich auch! xD


----------



## Dragonslost (5. September 2008)

soo ich hab mal was gezeichnet und dilan  geschickt ich hoffe es gefällt ihm ^^


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (5. September 2008)

also icke hab det ding mit paint jezeichnet also hal die gusch!
wenn icke mir von nem 10 jährischen mein alter sachen lassen muss dann werd isch aggro wesste des?
geh kacken!


----------



## Ineluki-OA (5. September 2008)

Ich hoffe das war Ironie?


----------



## Dragonslost (5. September 2008)

puuhh ich habs mit bleistift gezeichnet ...ich finde mann sollte es schon richtig machen ^^ jo fr33 das ist wohl kein angemessenes verhalten ^^



PS: ich hoffe ich bekomme jetzt einen key hab ja fast 2 stunden an der zeichnung gehockt ^^


----------



## texus19 (5. September 2008)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> also icke hab det ding mit paint jezeichnet also hal die gusch!
> wenn icke mir von nem 10 jährischen mein alter sachen lassen muss dann werd isch aggro wesste des?
> geh kacken!



Another hole in your head?


----------



## texus19 (5. September 2008)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> also icke hab det ding mit paint jezeichnet also hal die gusch!
> wenn icke mir von nem 10 jährischen mein alter sachen lassen muss dann werd isch aggro wesste des?
> geh kacken!



Ich muss mir nichts von Hartz 4 empfängern sagen lassen.....


----------



## Dragonslost (6. September 2008)

lol hab schon fünf beta keys zugeschickt bekommen xD..an alle die mir einen geschickt haben danke ^^


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (6. September 2008)

Naja muss ich mich wohl entschuldigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Trotzdem schönen Schiss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (6. September 2008)

und btw klar war das Ironie...
und mal zum Hartz 4


----------



## Sanitäter (6. September 2008)

> und btw klar war das Ironie...
> und mal zum Hartz 4



NICHT !!!! Lustig -.-

Genauso wenig lustig wie die Signatur von mimimi oder so.... der Typ der den NPD Typen mit seinem Wahlplakat da zeigt... Das ist noch unwitziger und ich verstehe nicht das Buffed da nichts ggn macht...


----------



## Dilan (6. September 2008)

So über Nacht kamen noch einsendungen per PM:

Ich werd die mal Hier Parken:


1:

Geschichte einer Hexenkriegerin

Einer neuer Tag in Khaines Ehren! Moredél dreht sich um sich, überall sieht sie Blutopfer für Khaine, die im Licht der blutroten Morgensonne zu leuchten scheinen. Wie umgestossene Puppen liegen Zwerge, Elfen, Menschen und Orks nebeneinander, Dunkelelfen sind keine zu sehen, zumindest keine toten.
Der Hinterhalt verlief perfekt, zuerst stürmten die niederen Grünhäute mit ihren bestialischen Waffen in die Reihen der Zwerge und richteten gewaltige Verwirrung an. Erst nachdem die Grünhäute fast zurückgeschlagen wurden, tauchten die Hexenkriegerinnen auf und richteten ihre Brüder und Schwestern zu Khaines Ehren. Natürlich kosteten die scharfen Klingen auch Orkblut, sobald die Kriegerinnen im Kampfrausch waren machten sie keinen Unterschied zwischen Freund und Feind, jeder wird ein Opfer für Khaine sein.
Das morden befriedigte Moredél, vorerst, nun sollte sie ihren Auftrag erfüllen und die gesuchten Dokumente so bald wie möglich zu der Hexenkönigin bringen, ausserdem müssen die Leichen beseitigt und geplündert werden. 

Nach kurzer Suche hält Moredél die Dokumente in ihren noch blutigen Finger, ihr fällt erst jetzt auf das ihre knappe Rüstung mit Blut benetzt ist. Ihr Kampfrausch beruhigt sich langsam wieder. Mit der Fähigkeit zu denken kommt auch das Wissen über den furchtbaren Fehler denn sie begangen hatte. Erst jetzt wurde ihr bewusst was Sie überhaupt getötet hatte. Die Toten zu ihren Füssen waren keine Mitglieder einer Patrouille sondern die Vorhut einer starken Kampftruppe, und diese könnte in diesem Moment hinter dem nächsten Hügel auftauchen und überprüfen was mit den Vermissten geschehen ist.
Wie Schuppen fällt es Moredél vor die Augen, leider zu spät.
Gerade als sie den Befehl zum Rückzug geben will, nimmt sie einen schwachen Lichtblitz in der Luft wahr. Noch bevor sie realisieren kann was das zu bedeuten hat, durchbohrt eine Musketenkugel ihr Herz.
Moredél, tötete und starb im Namen ihres Gottest.



2: http://api.ning.com/files/ERNtYcBOjA34S2BE..._v_BlackOrc.jpg


----------



## Auylio (6. September 2008)

Hab jetzt auch mal einen Goblin Schamanen gezeichnet:

http://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2...31545247va9.jpg


----------



## Robin Hoax (6. September 2008)

Hallo,

kann mir auch jemand einen Beta-Key schicken büdde, ihr dürft dann auch bis zum Pre-Start mein Freund sein. *Augenklimper*


----------



## Dilan (6. September 2008)

Auch wenn diese Augen schwach machen (rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrh), umsonst gübet nüx.


----------



## Deregond (6. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Auch wenn diese Augen schwach machen (rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrh), umsonst gübet nüx.


Ich bin männlich und hab kein pic, trotzdem wär ich bis zum Pre-Start dein Freund für 'nen key

X D


----------



## Dilan (6. September 2008)

Ich brauch keine Freunde, ich hab 2 Katzen und genug beta keys  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (6. September 2008)

bin leider nicht lyrisch begabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


überall muss man endweder "WARolongie" studiert haben oder alle beta keys sind längst weg...



*Der Dilan,*
Der Dilan, der dachte sich,
Zu viele Beta-Keys, die habe ich.
So beschloss er kurzerhand
etwas gutes tun, für sein Land.
Er verloste die Keys bei Buffed.de
und hoffte auf antworten in spe.
Geschichten und anderes mehr
nur das wollte er.
Doch statt Lustiger Lektüre
erntete er nur dummes Gesülze.
Bettel, Briefe, Flames und anderes,
so erhofft hatte er das nicht.
Er wollte doch nur Gutes tun,
sogar ohne zu erntenden Ruhm.
Doch der Buffed-User dachte sich
Gutes? Pah das will ich nicht
Ich bleibe dumm und Bockig
und mache lieber ein neues Topic.
Mit dem Titel oder ähnlich:
"Schenke mir wer keys ich bin dämlich"



_
"Gewidmet den Usern von Buffed.de und natürlich Dilan"_

Mfg. Moorhuhnxx

Ich weis toll ist es nicht, aber was solls.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (6. September 2008)

ich zitiere nochmal:

Ich Schreibe hiermit einen "42 Stunden Contest"  aus. Schickt mir Artworks, Geschichten Comics. Egal ob Gruselig Lustig oder Traurig.

Allerdings muss sich euer "Meisterstück" um die Rassen die jetzt zum Release in Warhammer implementiert sind Drehen.

Es ist nicht Wichtig das sich die Geschichte/Bild what ever um Warhammer dreht, es muss sich nur um eine ( oder mehrere) der Rassen handeln die im Moment im Spiel sind. 


Es muss kein Schrieb sein, es können Bilder COmics wegen mir musik stücke oder kleine videos sein.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (6. September 2008)

könnte ich das gedicht auch gelten lasen? XD
ahh ok klar geht nicht wirklich um warhammer.....
na dann noch viel spass den anderen beim Contest


----------



## Dilan (6. September 2008)

*versehentlicher Doppel Post*


----------



## Dilan (6. September 2008)

Bau meinen Zwerg ein dann passts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (6. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Bau meine Zwerg ein dann passts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


XD...mhmmmm


----------



## Sin (6. September 2008)

Robin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir auch jemand einen Beta-Key schicken büdde, ihr dürft dann auch bis zum Pre-Start mein Freund sein. *Augenklimper*



Das Gesicht kommt mir bekannt vor ^^


----------



## Tagel (6. September 2008)

Hier is meins ich kann gar net zeichnen


----------



## Kerkley (6. September 2008)

he leute , 
kann mir pls wer nen warhammer beta key zuschicken ?
Währe echt nice von euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schreibt mir ne e-mail wenn ihr umbedingt ein bild oder sowas wollt... ich werde alles in meiner macht stehende tun euch das zu liefern xD nur leider bin ich kein pc begabter kerl von daher erwartet nicht zu viel
Aber ich nehme nen beta key auch so 
Danke im Vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

Kerkley schrieb:


> he leute ,
> kann mir pls wer nen warhammer beta key zuschicken ?
> Währe echt nice von euch
> 
> ...




hehe ich zittier ma den Te: Umsonst gibbet hier nüx.

Also Bild malen oder nen Gedichtschreiben evtl SOGAR ma den ersten Post lesen ..und dann alles so handhaben wie erwünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaimewolf (6. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> Ich muss mir nichts von Hartz 4 empfängern sagen lassen.....



Misanthrop eingestellt oder haben dich Sat1 und Bildzeitung "Gnadenlos gerecht" mit einem großen Hartz4-Report demagogisch beeinflusst?

Dein Beitrag ist gemeldet.


----------



## Thidus (6. September 2008)

hab 2 beta keys zuviel,wer will soll mir schreiben und warum er ihn will.



Edit: 2 Glückliche haben jeweils eine PN von mir,glückwunsch und viel Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
        An alle anderen tut mir leid,hätte ich mehr würd ich euch auch gern einen geben.....

bitte nicht mehr schreiben =)


----------



## PengTseng (6. September 2008)

ich hab 5 keys noch abzugeben schreib ins gästebuch warum grade DU ihn bekomm solltest oder och net ;P ich schick sie heut abend raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medisono (6. September 2008)

Bitte mich nicht mehr anschreiben. Alle Keys sind raus.

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner.


----------



## dense (6. September 2008)

Hab zwar schon n key, aber konnte nicht widerstehen mich an einem Gedicht zu versuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da habtas. Kritik erwünscht.

ich bin ein Schwarzork, 
stark, böse, gemein,
und suche jederzeit
den Kampf, die schlacht, die Pain.
Kleinen, schwachen, Menschelein 
hau ich gern die Fresse ein.
auf das sie dann verbluten
und ich sie schön kann looten.
Zwergen, Menschen, hohen Elfen
will ich zu qualvollen Toden verhelfen.
Die Ordnung will ich unterjochen, 
breche dafür alle Knochen,
die sich mir entgegenstellen;
krachend werden sie zerschellen.
An meiner mächtigen Muskelkraft,
die Sie alle locker schaft.
Ich kann es nicht länger halten,
Muss Knochen brechen, Schädel spalten.
Niemand wird meinem Zorn entrinnen,
Lasst die Schlacht endlich beginnen.
Fürchtet meine Macht, die alles überragt.
Wir sehn uns auf dem Schlachtfeld. WAAAARGH!


----------



## rolferan (6. September 2008)

PengTseng schrieb:


> ich hab 5 keys noch abzugeben schreib ins gästebuch warum grade DU ihn bekomm solltest oder och net ;P ich schick sie heut abend raus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meine freundin ihr pc ist abgeschmiert- sie hat einen Beta -key- ich deshalb nicht weil ich mich um den pc kümern musste-schnieff,bitte schick mir auch einen-thx


----------



## Kerkley (6. September 2008)

PengTseng schrieb:


> ich hab 5 keys noch abzugeben schreib ins gästebuch warum grade DU ihn bekomm solltest oder och net ;P ich schick sie heut abend raus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hi du ... Den beta key solltest mir geben weil ich sonst ein ´´aussenseiter ´´ bin
wir haben uns zu 8 (kollegen aus meiner abteilung) angemeldet und alle anderen haben einen bekommen ...
wir würden schon gern alle zusammen testen weil wir wohl auch als gilde zusammen zocken werden und so ...
wünsche mir das du das verstehtst


----------



## Timää92 (6. September 2008)

Vielen  Dank an Thidus für den Beta Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polllllllllle (6. September 2008)

rolferan schrieb:


> meine freundin ihr pc ist abgeschmiert- sie hat einen Beta -key- ich deshalb nicht weil ich mich um den pc kümern musste-schnieff,bitte schick mir auch einen-thx



lool, wie klein die welt ist. bei mir ganz gleich.
sag als arbeitest du?

@Topic: joa, wär natürlich schön wenn einer für mich übrig bleibt, aber wenns bessere erklärungen gibt dann brauch ich nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zla$h (6. September 2008)

@ Thidus Vielen danke für den Key, ist jetzt allerdings schon mein 2., da ich den in dem thread von Herr11 auch bekommen habe...hoffe das ist für dich ok, denn ungenutzt wird er nicht bleiben, denn mein freund ist ja auch noch da.


----------



## Snjtch (6. September 2008)

.. zurück zur eigentlichen Aufgabe..
Ich hab mich schnell ins Zeug gelegt und nen Schwarzork gezeichnet!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (6. September 2008)

Geiles Bild! Hoffentlich kriegste einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (6. September 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> So damit der Thread n bisl bunter wird:
> 
> Hab versucht mit mehreren Ebenen und Filtern zu arbeiten um die Umgebung optisch ansprechender zu machen.
> Das ganze soll sich im RvR abspielen, hoffe das kommt halbwegs rüber.



nice pic, i like!


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

Ohman der Ork hat was nich schlecht ...Aber is das Bild nur bei mir so verdammt groß oO?

Ansonsten is er gut geworden...bisher das beste Bild in dem Thema hier würd ich meinen.


----------



## Dilan (6. September 2008)

Absolut klasse Bild.


----------



## dense (6. September 2008)

mag keiner mein gedicht?    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

egal : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   find das bild auch gut.


----------



## Dilan (6. September 2008)

Doch auch das Gedicht is gut, aber Du hast ja selbst gesagt du hast nen Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Du möchtest den leer ausgegangenen ja bestimmt nicht ihre chance nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Inzw konnt ich aus meiner Gilde noch 2 keys mehr auf tun. in der Verlosung sind jetzt also 5-6 vll 7 mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2nd btw:

ich verschenke die keys nicht, ich verkauf sie auch nicht ihr könnt euch also die bettel PM und posts sparen. Danke


3rd edith:

Inzw. kommen auch von Vielen Community Membern Beta Keys für die Verlosung an,

Der Neuste ist *Nawato*, ein Herzliches Danke dafür.


----------



## Madaa (6. September 2008)

*Grün gewinnt!!!*

Mehr war mit Paint nicht drin und nen anderes Programm hab ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medisono (6. September 2008)

Wer noch einen Key braucht, bitte melden. (siehe Signatur)


----------



## Dilan (6. September 2008)

kannst das vll im richtigen threat machen ? und net in meiner verlosung ? Danke


----------



## Dilan (6. September 2008)

HIr noch ein Teilnehmer, kam gerade per PN.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es gilt immernoch, Bettel PN Lösch ich einfach, ich verkaufe und Verschenke die Keys nicht.


----------



## Sin (6. September 2008)

Die machen mir das alle mit meinem tollen Paintbild nach ^^


----------



## homelle (6. September 2008)

hab auch noch 1 übrig


----------



## calfi (6. September 2008)

Als Schr'k Buzz aufwacht stand die Große Scheibe schon hoch am Himmel. Er öffnete die Augen und Ihm wurde wieder sehr schnell klar, wo er sich befand. Er lag auf seiner Strohmatte im Herlager seiner Orkstrupps. Links und rechts neben Ihm lagen ebenfalls auf Strohmatten seine Kampfgefährten, tapfere Orkkrieger wie er auch einer war. Er sah Verbände, allerlei Werkzeuge, welche eher an eine Werkstatt denn ein Lazaret erinnerten und dann fing es wieder an, die Schmerzen. Er wollte sich auf seinen Armen abstützen und sich hochdrücken um wieder aufzustehen, doch sein rechter Arm versagte und sein Linker schmerzte zu sehr um Ihn zu beanspruchen und den wuchtigen Körper in die Höhe zu drücken. Nicht nur sein Arm auch einige andere Stellen an seinem Körper waren übersäht von frischen wunden Narben aus vergangenen Tagen und siegreiche Schlachten. Auch diese Schlacht war eine Siegreiche für die Orks, auch wenn viel seiner Tapferen Freunde gefallen sind. Es ging in den letzten Tagen alles viel zu schnell und schwerfällig. Die Zwerge sind zu schnell durch die Reihen gebrochen, als man seine Linien noch hätte zurückziehen können. Gegen die mächtigen Magier, welche zur Unterstützung der Zwerge konnten auch die Schamanen nur wenig ausrichten. Genau wie die Kugeln spuckenden Stahlrohre der Zwerge waren die Orks machtlos. Wie ein Unsichtbarer Feind kamen sie durch die Luft geschnellt, unaufhaltsam und heimtükisch. Selbst die dicken Rüstungen der Krieger konnten gegen die Wucht und Schnelligkeit der Geschosse nichts ausrichten. Erst als es fast schon zu spät war kam die Unterstützung des Chaos und Ihre Krieger brachen in die ungeschützte Flanke der Zwerge ein. Schnell und mit List wurden die mächtigsten Verbündeten der Zwerge, die Magier von dem Rest des Heeres getrennt und durch eine Überzahl überwältigt, wie ein großes Feuerwerk sah es aus der Ferne aus, als die eingekesselten Magi noch probiert haben sich eine Bresche duch die Chaos Linien zu schlagen, doch sie entkamen nicht mehr. Auch die Orks schöpften neuen Mut und haben den Angriff der Zwerge immer mehr und mehr abwehren können und der Spieß wurde umgedreht und die ausgedünnten Reihen der Zwerge wurden von den teilweise schwer verletzten Kriegern getrieben. 
Einige entkamen der Zange aus Orks und Chaos und Sie werden wiederkommen. Das ist so sicher wie die Sonne in einigen Stunden sich wieder unter den Horizont versteckt nur um der Dunkelheit seine Zeit zu gewähren, ob die sonne jedoch erneut für jeden aufgeht kann niemand sagen....
... Es sind gefährliche Zeiten...


----------



## Dilan (6. September 2008)

Find ich gut, auch wenn man bemerkt das du wohl selten mit RP zu tun hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefällt mir trotzdem.


----------



## Madaa (6. September 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Die machen mir das alle mit meinem tollen Paintbild nach ^^



Ich glaube aber, dass zumindest meins etwas arbeitsaufwändiger war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## calfi (6. September 2008)

man tut was man kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (6. September 2008)

Macht ja nix, ich bin auch nur Gelegenheits RP´ler


----------



## Neradox (6. September 2008)

Madaa schrieb:


> *Grün gewinnt!!!*
> 
> Mehr war mit Paint nicht drin und nen anderes Programm hab ich nicht.
> 
> ...



Wow, ich bin begeistert, dass man sowas mit Paint hinbekommt.... Sieht echt super aus!


----------



## HGVermillion (6. September 2008)

Sehr Geil Madaa, nur haben Orks keinen Bart ^^


----------



## yaRealy (6. September 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> So damit der Thread n bisl bunter wird:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seyro (6. September 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> So damit der Thread n bisl bunter wird:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bisl zuviel den Film Wanted geguckt gö?^^ So mit Kugeln die um die kurve und so fliegen xD


----------



## yaRealy (6. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> kannst das vll im richtigen threat machen ? und net in meiner verlosung ? Danke



net so eingebildet bitte.
kanns sein das du keine freunde hast oder irgendwelche komplexe?
scheinst dir ja ziemlich cool vorzukommen mit deiner "schaut-ich-hab-vielleicht-betakeys-ich-bin-jetz-der-king"-masche.
traurig.


----------



## Dilan (6. September 2008)

*lacht* bitte ? wat wer bis du denn ?

Weg lach*


----------



## Davincico (6. September 2008)

Dilan hat schon recht yaRealy.

Das hier ist SEINE verlosung und nicht deine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (6. September 2008)

Hier noch ein Beitrag von einer Teilnehmerin. Gerade per PN gekommen.




Die Geschichte von Crink

Crink stand unter keinem guten Stern. Er war ein ungewolltes Kind zweier junger, unerfahrener Goblins und sollte kein leichtes Leben haben. Geboren wurde er eher notdürftig, da das Geld nicht für eine Hebamme reichte, erfand sein Vater, der berüchtigte Ingenieur Zinkel Dampfpfeife, eine Automatische- Geburts- und Versorgungshilfe. Als Crink das elfte Lebensjahr errreichte, musste er mit ansehen, wie seine Mutter von abtrünnigen Orks verschleppt wurde. Sein Vater, der den ganzen Tag in seiner Hütte saß, konnte ihn nicht aufziehen, und so zog er mit dem zarten Alter von elf Jahren aus, um die Welt zu erkunden. Dabei hatte er nichts außer einen Beutel mit Proviant. „Ein Schamane will ich werden!“, dachte er sich. Und so geschah es, dass er bei einem Schamanen in die Lehre gang. Die Ausbildung war mühsam, ohne Fleiß kein Preis. Er musste früh morgens aufstehen, Wasser holen und das Frühstück für seinen Meister zubereiten. Nach einem Jahr harter Arbeit hatte er sich bewährt und sein Meister wies ihn in die Künste der Elementarmagie ein. „Schamane zu sein, keine leichte Aufgabe ist, Jung. Reinen Herzens musst du sein.“ Nach einem weiteren Jahr magischer Studien schenkte ihm sein Meister eine zerfledderte Rüstung und einen Stab. „Deine Ausbildung ist nun beendet. Du bist nun 13 Jahre alt, und nun bist du auf dich allein gestellt. Du wirst das Ding schon schaukeln“, das waren die Worte seine Meisters, als Crink ihn verließ. Um sich etwas Geld zu verdienen, fing er an Orks zu beklauen. Die meisten dieser waren dumm, dass es ihm kein Problem bereitete. Crink war flink und intelligent. So schlug er sich durch, schlief Nachts im Freien und versuchte Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Eines Morgens fanden ihn zwei junge Orkbuben. „Goblin!“, rief der etwas größere der beiden aus und spuckte dabei auf Crink. „Nun gut, zwei Orks. Kein Problem, sie sind jung und halbstark.“, dachte sich Crink und tötet die beiden schnell mithilfe seiner Elementarmagie. Er durchsuchte die leblosen Körper, und fand einen Brief in der Tasche einer der Orks. „ Goblinfrau in Lager ist, arbeitet gut. Bald mehr Sklaven wir haben, finden oft welche in Wald. Brauchen mehr Waffen, liefert zum Lager am Fluss“.
Crink wusste, dass er die Goblinsklaven befreien musste. Er kannte sich in der Gegend gut aus, und fing an den Fluss abzusuchen. Das Orklager fand er schnell, und wartete bis die Orks schliefen und überrumpelte eine Wache. Schnell befreite er die gefangenen Goblins und leise schlichen sie sich davon. „Danke, Schamane. Bist zwar jung, aber gescheit.“, sagte eine etwas alte und vernarbte Goblinfrau. Crank erkannte sie. Es war seine Mutter. Das Wiedersehen war herzlich und gemeinsam zogen sie los, um Arbeit zu suchen. Crink wurde ein starker Schamane und sorgte für seine Mutter, bis an ihr Lebensende. Er hatte eine reizende Lebensgefährtin gefunden und lebte glücklich, wie es sich für einen Goblin gehört.

Ende

Viele Grüße,
Elysiâ


----------



## Ghymalen (6. September 2008)

Hey,

Mache dann auch mal mit. Kumpel braucht noch einen Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafin Silberfreunds Reise




Misstrauisch betrachtete Grafin Silberfreund sein Werk. Die Rune lag neben unzähligen aufgeschlagenen Büchern, geschrieben von den bekanntesten Runenschmieden der vergangenen Zeit, auf dem Handwerkstisch und musste den kritischen Blick Grafins ertragen. Seine braunen Augen schienen klein zu sein, jedoch ließen nur seine buschigen Augenbraun sie so wirken. Sein blonder, zusammengeflochtener Bart hing über seinem, wenn man es gut reden wollte, nicht optimal proportionierten Bauch. Grafin war ein Freund der Taverne und wusste, dass er, sogar für einen Zwerg, ein paar Mal zu oft den Krug gehoben hatte, was sein Bauch nicht verstecken wollte. Seine zerzausten Haare standen in alle Richtungen ab, doch das kümmerte den Zwerg nicht, der nur die Fertigstellung seiner Rune im Kopf hatte. Grafin nahm den Hammer in seine klumpige, rechte Hand und setzte zum Schlag an. Eine Handbreite bevor der Hammer die Rune traf, stürzte Kargon Silberfreund, Grafins Vater, ohne zu klopfen in das Handwerkszimmer ein. Der Zwerg erschrak, zuckte zusammen und traf die Rune an einer ungewünschten Stelle. Unter lautem Krach zerbarste sein Werk und der Boden wurde von den Splittern bedeckt. 

"Grafin, beeil dich. Das Fest fängt bald an und du siehst aus, als hättest du eine zehn Stunden Arbeit in der Mine hinter dir."
Zornig beäugte Grafin seinen Vater. Seine große Nase stach aus seinem faltigen Gesicht heraus und sein langer, grauer Bart wurde von 2 Goldbändern zusammengehalten. Die Ehrenmedaille, die er nach seinem Einsatz im Krieg erhalten hatte, repräsentierte er Stolz auf seiner Brust, als wäre es eine Bestätigung für sein Leben. Grafin hasste es, wenn sein Vater sich in der Öffentlichkeit so groß aufspielte, seine Kriegsgeschichten erzählte und in jeder freien Minute seine Medaille polierte. Kargon selbst dachte, er wäre der größte Zwerg den es je gegeben hat und das ließ er sich von niemandem ausreden. Die Wahrheit war, dass er nur in der zweiten Reihe beim Krieg gegen die Grünhäute stand. Er schämte sich nicht für sich, sondern für seinen Sohn, da dieser keine  ausgeprägte Fingerfertigkeit mit Waffen hatte und sich lieber mit den Runen und Büchern seiner Vorfahren beschäftigte.
"So bekommst du doch nie eine Freundin, mein Sohn." fügte er noch hinzu.
"Ja, Vater. Ich bin gleich fertig."

Frisch angezogen und gekämt betraten Grafin und sein Vater das Fest. Die Kinder rannten herum und spielten, während die ältesten Zwerge in der Taverne saßen und sich immer wieder über ein neu eingeschenktes Bier freuten. Donnerbräu war für sein gutes Bier bekannt und viele Reisende schlug es auf einen Krug hierher. Die zwei Zwerge betraten die Taverne und wurden sofort von ihren schon angeheiterten Saufkumpanen begrüßt. Während Kargon seine Geschichten zum hundertsten Mal in die Runde erzählte, verließ Grafin seine Gesellschaft und ging ins Freie um seinen Rausch ein wenig zu mildern. Die kühle Nachtluft wehte durch sein gekämtes Haar und lockerte es auf. Auf einen Schlag fühlte Grafin sich wieder wohler und beschloss ein paar Schritte zu gehen. Der Vollmond schien hell. Auf dem Hügel, nicht weit von der Taverne weg, saß Enrika, eine, für eine Zwergin, hübsche Dame, die das Herz des Zwerges schon oftmals in Wallungen gebracht hatte. Sie hatte braunes Haar, braune Augen und ein freundliches Gesicht. Ihr liebevolles Lächeln und ihre nette Art machten sie schon oft zu einem interessanten Gesprächsthema in der Taverne. Grafin hatte sich nie getraut sie anzusprechen, doch heute gab er sich einen Ruck und lief geradewegs auf sie zu.Vielleicht lag es am Alkohol oder an der Atmosphäre dieser Nacht, aber Grafin fühlte sich nun stark genug um sie anzusprechen. Er holte tief Luft, zog seinen Bauch ein und als er gerade ein "Hallo" herausbingen wollte, ertönte aus der Ferne ein Horn. Ohne zu zögern, wusste Grafin sofort, dass dies ein Horn der Grünhäute war. Waren sie auf dem Weg in sein kleines Dorf? 
Enrika hatte auch keinen Zweifel daran, dass die Grünhäute auf Kriegsmarsch waren. Sie brach in Tränen aus und schmiegte sich an seinen Körper. Grafin gefiel dieses Gefühl, diese Nähe.. doch es stand Krieg an. Er nahm ihre Hand und rannte mit ihr zurück ins Dorf. Sie liefen an ihrem Haus vorbei, er gab ihr Anweisungen, dass sie keinesfalls das Haus verlassen darf und küsste sie. Auf dem Weg zu seinem Haus, dachte er über diesen Abschiedskuss nach, doch dieser Gedanke verflog durch einen neuen Kriegsruf der Orks. Er nahm seinen aufwendig geschmückten Stab in die linke Hand und nahm soviele Runen mit wie er nur konnte. Sein Vater betrat zur gleichen Zeit das Haus. Betrunken nahm er seine Axt und schwor, dass er jeden Ork den er sieht köpfen würde. Draußen hörte man schon die ersten Kinder weinen und besorgte Frauen nach ihren Männern schreien.
Die Grünhäute waren da!

Die Schlacht tobte lange und man hörte viele verletzte Männer schreien bis deren Rufe im Kriegsgebrüll untergingen. Grafin versorgte die unterlegenen Zwerge die zwar ohne wirkliche Hoffnung aber mit jedem Stolz den sie besaßen gegen die Orks und Goblins ankämpften. Der blonde Zwerg suchte seinen Vater, doch nirgends sah er ihn. War er womöglich schon tot? Plötzlich hörte Grafin einen lauten Schrei. Er kannte diese Stimme. Panisch schaute er um sich und als er Kargon erblickte sah er diesen gegen drei monströse Grünhäute kämpfen. Die Situation schien Auswegslos. Grafin sprach eine Rune auf ihn ... doch es war zu spät.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
~ Der Heal war durch  xD  (Um der Geschichte nen kleinen Witz zu geben^^)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Seine Augen erblickten den eigenen Vater, von einer Axt erschlagen, niederfallen. Die Zeit um Grafin schien stehenzubleiben. Nichts um ihn herum bewegte sich mehr, er sah nur noch seinen Vater fallen und den Ork, welcher ein furchteinflößendes WAAAGH! herausbrüllte. Wutentbrant stürmte Grafin auf den Ork zu. Auf den Mörder seines Vaters. 

Die Schlacht hielt bis zum Morgengrauen an und die Grünhäute wurden vertrieben. Es war ein Schreckensbild. Man sah die tapfersten Zwerge des Dorfes tot oder verletzt am Boden liegen.. Mögen sie in Ehre ruhen. Grafin suchte seinen Vater und fand diesen letztendlich wie viele anderen tot auf dem Erdboden liegen. Er musste sich die Tränen aus dem Gesicht wischen. Kargon hatte sich immer für seinen Sohn geschämt. Nie hatte Grafin es ihm Recht machen können. Und er wird es nie erleben. Dieser Gedanke schien für Grafin schlimmer als der eigene Tod zu sein. Sein Vater wird nie zu ihm sagen, dass er stolz auf ihn ist. Enrika kam auf Grafin zugerannt und umarmte ihn. Es freute ihn, dass sie noch lebte, doch jetzt war keine Zeit sich zu freuen. Der Zwerg nahm die Medaille seines Vaters und steckte sie in seine Hosentasche. Er wird seinen Vater noch stolz machen, auch wenn dieser es nicht mehr erleben wird. Er wird jeden Ork oder Goblin auf der Welt töten um seinen Vater zu rächen!

So zog Grafin Silberfreund in die weite Welt hinaus, in eine noch unbekannte Welt .. hinaus in den nie endenden Krieg.


Wenn euch die Geschichte bekannt vorkommt ... Ist schon in 2 anderen Threads zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (6. September 2008)

@ Die Geschichte von Crink
Soo da muss ich aber 2 kritische Worte zu auslassen ;-)

1. Orks und Goblins sind normalerweise eine große, glückliche Familie, die sich nicht bekriegen.
2. Grünhäute pflanzen sich durch Sporen fort, wie Pilze, es gibt keine weiblichen Grünhäute bzw Familien.


Sonst gefällt mir die Geschichte schon gut, sieht nur irgendwie mehr nach WoW aus ;-) (Elementarmagie undsoweiter...)


----------



## Yiraja (6. September 2008)

falls jemand noch n key brauch ich hab noch 2 bekommen einfach pm an mich verschenke die natürlich.


----------



## Crash_hunter (6. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Beitrag von einer Teilnehmerin. Gerade per PN gekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nett geschrieben... scjhade dass ich mich net mit der warhammer geschichte etc. und überhaupt auskenne... und besonders kreativ bin ich auch net hmmmpf muss ich wohl auf mein glück hoffen. hihi oder ich warte einfach geduldig auf relase


----------



## yaRealy (6. September 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> Dilan hat schon recht yaRealy.
> 
> Das hier ist SEINE verlosung und nicht deine
> 
> ...



amok hast ja recht. wer keine freunde hat, geilt sich dann halt an sowas auf, naja.... ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (6. September 2008)

Nette geschichte von Crink, nur kräuselt sich einem der die Lore kennt die Fußnägel auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber dennoch schön geschrieben.

@ yaRealy ,wenigstens hatte er eine Originelle Idee wie er seinen Key vergibt anstadt einfach zu sagen: "Hey hier ich hab Key, wer will?", der Thread hier ist mal eine abwechslung zu den ganzen anderen Deppenthreads die sonst erstellt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yaRealy (6. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> @ yaRealy ,wenigstens hatte er eine Originelle Idee wie er seinen Key vergibt anstadt einfach zu sagen: "Hey hier ich hab Key, wer will?", der Thread hier ist mal eine abwechslung zu den ganzen anderen Deppenthreads die sonst erstellt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



willst nen key haben? hab noch welche hier rumfliegn.


----------



## HGVermillion (6. September 2008)

Collectors Edition Pre Order + CE, nein danke, aber nett das du gefragst hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## calfi (7. September 2008)

yaRealy schrieb:


> willst nen key haben? hab noch welche hier rumfliegn.



würd ich wohl nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayza (7. September 2008)

Nize Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab aber schon einen ^^ *freu*


----------



## Pih (7. September 2008)

Tolle Geschichte von Ghymalen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Schade, dass ich so unkreativ bin.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1rr0r (7. September 2008)

Tach zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,
...da ich umbedingt mal die Beta testen will...und leider bisher keinen Key bekommen hab (grml  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)...

Hab ich mir einfach mal gedacht...versuchen kann mans ja...^^


MfG M1rr0r


----------



## Deathanubis (7. September 2008)

hat zufälligerweise noch jemand einen Key den er nicht brauchen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

würde mich sehr freuen..


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> hat zufälligerweise noch jemand einen Key den er nicht brauchen kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du keinen findest frag mich noch mal morgen so um 22 uhr vileicht auch früher muss morgen mal meine ganzen freunde versorgen und danach kann ich dir eventuel einen geben.


----------



## Deathanubis (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Wenn du keinen findest frag mich noch mal morgen so um 22 uhr vileicht auch früher muss morgen mal meine ganzen freunde versorgen und danach kann ich dir eventuel einen geben.



ok dank dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hast du bei den Entwicklern eingebrochen oder warum verschleuderst du Keys *g*

aber jetzt gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kcirta (7. September 2008)

mein verzweifelter versuch nen hexenjäger zu zeicnen^^...ich zeichne echt wi ein 5 jähriges kind^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber naja vielleicht hab ich ja doch noch eine minimale chance einen abzustauben*hoff*

trotzdem wünsch ich auch allen anderen die sich hier beteiligen viel glück


----------



## Madaa (7. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Sehr Geil Madaa, nur haben Orks keinen Bart ^^



Du wurde ich wohl von WoW etwas beeinflusst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elysiâ (7. September 2008)

Nun ja, das mit den Sporen war mir neu, aber danke
Befasse mich erst seit kurzem mit der Geschichte, scheint aber sehr interissant zu sein.
Mir gefallen hier einige Geschichten und Bilder wirklich sehr gut, macht weiter so.

Grüße,
Elysiâ


----------



## Elysiâ (7. September 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> @ Die Geschichte von Crink
> 
> 
> 1. Orks und Goblins sind normalerweise eine große, glückliche Familie, die sich nicht bekriegen.



Stimmt nicht ganz. Goblins waren jahrelang Sklaven der Orks. 
Außerdem sprach ich von abtrünnigen Orks.


----------



## Madrix00 (7. September 2008)

Ich glaube bei so viele Key´s krigt fast jeder ein ab buffed und die wersen anderen seiten biten die ja in massen zhall an die beta key´s


----------



## Bazou (7. September 2008)

Madrix00 schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei so viele Key´s krigt fast jeder ein ab buffed und die wersen anderen seiten biten die ja in massen zhall an die beta key´s



ach ja? Wo gibts denn noch BETA Kexs-...ich hab nämlich noch keinen, würde aber sehr sehr gerne einen bekommen


----------



## Succi (7. September 2008)

Bazou schrieb:


> ach ja? Wo gibts denn noch BETA Kexs-...ich hab nämlich noch keinen, würde aber sehr sehr gerne einen bekommen




Stimmt ich hatte auch Pech, während andere sich extra viele Mails angelegt haben um zuviele Keys abzustauben... naja die ehrlichen sind immer die, die dann zuschauen dürfen... Hoffe meine Leute (die zum Glück alle einen Key haben und das auf ehrliche Art und Weise) können mir wenigstens einen Eindruck vermitteln. Die Meinungen gehen ja leider bei dem Spiel ziemlich auseinander von "absoluter Mist" bis "richtig Klasse" (da soll man sich mal was darunter vorstellen können *seufz*)


----------



## Prophetofiluna (7. September 2008)

hatte leider auch bei buffed pech... meine letzte hoffnung war fileplay.... aber da war der pool auch schon leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


falls jemand zufällig einen key zuviel hat oder seinen doh nicht mehr möchte, dann würde ich ich sehr über eine PN freuen.

MfG Prophetofiluna


----------



## Winnipuuh (7. September 2008)

Ich kann mich Prophetofiluna nur anschließen, leider gabs für mich auch keinen beta key echt schade hätte es gerne mal getestet mich ärgert nur das einige leute die beta keys bei ebay für 4 € verkaufen das finde ich echt nicht fair falls jemand vielleicht noch einen key für einen ehrlichen Gamer hat würde ich mich auch sehr über eine PN freuen.

so long

Winnipuuh


----------



## Madaa (7. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Die besten bekommen einen Key und werden von mir soweit möglich und erlaubt veröffentlicht. Einsendeschluss ist Sonntag 12Uhr.



Erfährt man auch, wer gewonnen hat? ^^

Hab mir extra mühe gegeben. :/


----------



## Dilan (7. September 2008)

So ja entschuldigt, ich bin seit 14 uhr etwa bei nem bekannten. Ich hab seit 13 Uhr kein I-net mehr. Probleme mit dem Provider.

Sobald ich Zuhause bin und wieder ins Internet kann, werd ich alles erledigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tut mir leid aber gegen die Technick kann ich leider nix machen.


----------



## Quorrl (8. September 2008)

Weiß ja nicht inwieweit deine Auswertung hier ist @Dilan, aber schau mal in deine PN`s da ist noch ne Geschichte von mir drinnen. Falls da noch net zum lesen gekommen sein solltest:
 Falls den FSK 16 Teil rausmachst kannst es hier auch posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Narcor (8. September 2008)

Würde mich über nen Key freuen wenn noch einer hat! Ist ja alles schon gelaufen mit den Auslosungen. Bin gerade aus Urlaub zurück. :-(


----------



## Iceman_da_Real (8. September 2008)

Jupp überall alles weg *schnief*


----------



## Quorrl (8. September 2008)

hm. irgendwie hatte ich hier schonmal ne Antowrt geschrieben aber die wurde net gepostet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schau mal in deinen Posteingang @Dilan
Dort müsste noch ne Geschichte von mir liegen. Kannst ohen den FSK16 Teil auch gerne posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quorrl (8. September 2008)

sorry für Doppelpost   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein Explorer spinnt hier grad ein wenig rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (8. September 2008)

Na ja, eigentlich wollte ich etwas ähnliches noch machen mit meinem 2 Betakeys, nur eben auf den Maschinisten bezogen, also wenn einer den spielen will und wird, bekommt er von mir einen Key.

Eigentlich sollte das bis heute Abend laufen, aber wurde kommentarlos dicht gemacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heißen Dank an den Moderator, glaube eine kurze Erklärung wäre wirklich nicht zuviel verlangt, oder? 

Also ein Key ist schon weg, und wer noch einen haben will sollte mich davon überzeugen das er auch den Maschinisten der Zwerge als Hauptcharakter wählen wird.

Sorry das ich das hier so rein brezel, aber da bei mir dicht gemacht wurde, bin ich mal so frech... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith meint, so bevor man mich warum auch noch immer gänzlich vielleicht bannt, die Keys haben neue Besitzer gefunden und die haben hoffentlich viel Spaß mit dem Maschinisten und berichten mir hier und da ein wenig davon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drunk3n (8. September 2008)

grüße euch, da ich auch erst aus dem Urlaub gekommen bin und keine zeit hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würde ich mich freuen wenn mir noch einer einen KEY geben könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DANKE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## feniox (8. September 2008)

Glaubt mir, ihr wollt euch das garnicht antun.


----------



## Drunk3n (8. September 2008)

Ich reskire es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruhmee (8. September 2008)

Hoi, hatte leider nicht das Glück nen' Key zu bekommen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also falls einer von Euch noch einen übrig hat, wäre ich ihm sehr Dankbar, wenn Er mir den Key per PN schicken könnte!

liebe Grüße,
Cruhmee


----------



## seitenaus (8. September 2008)

Cruhmee schrieb:


> Hoi, hatte leider nicht das Glück nen' Key zu bekommen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dem schließe ich mich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn jemand so nett wäre und einen "abgeben" könnte.

-seitenaus


----------



## Jehova (9. September 2008)

Moin,

da ich seit gestern abend endlich on bin hätt ich noch einen Reservekey zu verschenken. 
Der nächste der sich in diesem thread meldet bekommt ihn per pm. (ganz ohne Geschichte, Ausziehen oder sonstiges sinnleeres Zeug^^)

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß


----------



## gatame (9. September 2008)

Jehova schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da ich seit gestern abend endlich on bin hätt ich noch einen Reservekey zu verschenken.
> Der nächste der sich in diesem thread meldet bekommt ihn per pm. (ganz ohne Geschichte, Ausziehen oder sonstiges sinnleeres Zeug^^)
> ...




Hi,
könnte ich deinen reservekey haben.
Meiner funktioniert leider nicht hab nach 14 std warten ein fehlermelung erhalten das der key nicht gültig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## tsnud (9. September 2008)

Hallo,

auch ich habe noch einen Key übrig. Der erste der mir eine PM schickt kann sich glücklich schätzen.

Edit: Ist weg!


----------



## MarlyundMarly (9. September 2008)

hat noch jemand einen Beta key über würd mich freuen.

meiner aus der CE pre order ist schlecht gedruckt und man erkennt nix.
hab schon mehrere variationen ausprobiert funkt aber net.

also wär noch eine beta key hat mail an mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

******


----------



## Pente (9. September 2008)

Ich mach hier dann auch mal zu.


----------

